# R.I.P. Miracle.



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh thats so sad.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

5-6 that is way to young, i really fell for you and your friend. colic is so horrid


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I talked to the other friend there, and she said without surgery, the colic would just get worse and worse every time. And the decision to euthanize him was made when he started throwing himself at the wall. =[

Thanks for the condolences [spelling?] I'll be sure to pass it along. It was for the best, but still. I'd rather it happen to a horse who had already lived a good long life. =|


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

now you have told us about the wall thing, i really do think it was the right thing to do. i dont want to upset you more but horses, like us have a concept of suicide which seems to be what he was trying to do, he wanted the paint to go away. RIP Miracle


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, we were all 99% positive it was the right choice when we were chasing him around the arena. He was in so much pain. He was going to the vet to be put down, that was the plan. But then he pooped and seemed to be more comfortable for a little while, but when he came back out of the sedation, it just got worse.

A man at the barn thought it was a selenium defiency. He told us how horses in our area hardly ever get enough selenium on their own, and it can cause a whole lot of problems in horses, including colic. He said it was even more likely this was the cause because it was his right side that hurt. He said he worked at a huge dressage barn and once they started appropriately supplementing with selenium [by taking a hair sample], none of the horses colicked.

I found it very interesting, but I wasn't able to talk to him more about it. Hopefully we can track him down.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

RIP Miracle - what a terrible shame. Hugs to all of you


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

They did a necropsy [that's the right word, right? ] and the way his colon was shaped and/or the thickness of it would have caused him to continually colic again and again and again, and it would have gotten worse and worse each time. Surgery wouldn't have done anything for him. It just makes us all even more glad he was put down before it got to that point.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow. And at such a young age. I feel sorry for for you and your friends loss. Many hugs and wishes are going your way.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

i feel bad for your friend =( so sorry to hear that


----------



## dridobits (Jun 22, 2010)

Many hugs to you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sweetiemeese (Jun 22, 2010)

The good always die young :/
So sad to hear, the best regards from Mississippi.
<3


----------



## themoshi27 (Jun 24, 2010)

That is so sad!! Poor horse


----------

